# Going back on



## Mj (Aug 30, 2015)

basecally long story short guys I shut down very hard last time I ran test 400 and Tri tren I was only young quite stupid didn't get the doses right etc it's been 2years I think I'm a bit more if not a lot more clued up on it and you guys all know your stuff very well anyway I'm rambling basecally I'm going back on and praying I don't have a repeat of before I've had bloodwork done numerous times they say I'm normal ranges but my libido and desire still isn't there the cycle I'm wanting to run is as follows .....

Test cyp - 300-400mg per week mon thurs 
Proviron - 25mg everyday
Anavar - 50mg every day

10-12 weeks run cycle depending on effects

Can I have your thoughts please guys been lifting again for 6 months and got the drive for it again many thanks


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

No mention of an AI, or HCG during your cycle...?

"a lot more clued up"


----------



## Mj (Aug 30, 2015)

No not while I was on I'm pretty sure I was taking tamoxifen basecally I was going entirely off my mates and what he said didn't work out well at all so wouldn't mind your expertise on it mate

Yeah basecally I can't remember the exact details on my pct I did Clomid 2 weeks after my last jab. Had a little effect then obviously finished the course and it went back to nothing and clued up meaning I read a lot and haven't touched anything in some time now like I said I was very new to it all and listened to a friend who was a beginner


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Mj said:


> No not while I was on I'm pretty sure I was taking tamoxifen basecally I was going entirely off my mates and what he said didn't work out well at all so wouldn't mind your expertise on it mate


I think Dark sim means your new cycle is still not very 'clued up'. I'm pretty sure you can jab cyp once per week. You need to add an ai and possibly HCG. Last but not least it is....'basically'


----------



## Mj (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks mate any helpful input is welcome like I said I am more clued up than I was but still in the deep end if you catch my meaning thanks for your help should I run this after my cycle?


----------



## Mj (Aug 30, 2015)

Haha just caught on to that it was auto correct honest


----------

